# now that the first ling is caught



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

Let's hear predictions for the first king off the piers!


----------



## fshman21p (Nov 6, 2008)

April 1, same day I will get my dolphin off the pier.lol


----------



## Jpep (Jan 2, 2010)

i hooked a big king today but got popped off there was a few big schools running though every once in awhile


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

Are you talking about pier king or on a boat cuz I haven't heard a word about a king yet.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I herd there have been a few here and there being seen at the p-cola beach pier, i havent herd of any being caught yet tho. and Brandon how did u happen to loose all ure tackle?


----------



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

We caught a nice one in the 25-30 lb range while chumming for cobia on Saturday. It was quite a surprise, particularly the way we caught it. Will post a full report on the Offshore Reports forum this afternoon.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Sunshine17 (4/12/2010)*I herd there have been a few here and there being seen at the p-cola beach pier, i havent herd of any being caught yet tho. and Brandon how did u happen to loose all ure tackle?


I was in a boating accident last week.. go back in the general discussion and read about it


----------

